# Failed blast transfer- why?



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Crystal

I am 6dp5dt of 1 high quality blast. I am not felling very positive about this cycle. I had a successful blast transfer in 2004 (twins) and 2 failed cycles (1 blast, 1 3 day). Do you think I have just been unlucky or is there something that I/my DH can be tested for to see why we are failing?

I'm 30 and have no known problems. My DH has low counts with high abnormal forms. We did fall pg naturally a few years ago but miscarried at 9 wks.

I have 7 frozen blasts from this cycle and I'm hoping that there is a lucky one amongst them!

If I was to have a FET would you recommend transferring 1 or 2 blasts? I would like to avoid another multiple pregnancy but obviously would like to increase our chances.

Many Thanks for your time.
Louise x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

louise85 said:


> Hi Crystal
> 
> I am 6dp5dt of 1 high quality blast. I am not felling very positive about this cycle. I had a successful blast transfer in 2004 (twins) and 2 failed cycles (1 blast, 1 3 day). Do you think I have just been unlucky or is there something that I/my DH can be tested for to see why we are failing?
> 
> ...


Hi Lousie,

Make sure you do your pregnancy test! No need to be disheartened yet!

One success from three cycles is quite a usual result statistically and the fact that you had a live birth event means it is unlikely there is an underlying issue.

When someone is successful on their first cycle it can be a while before trying again so increased maternal age can be a factor but you are still young.

Re the FET - the only advantage of putting back two in a single cycle would be to limit the number of FET cycles you would need to go through to use them all. Whether you put them back one or two at a time each blastocyst has the same chance. So i would probably suggest one at a time to limit the chance of a multiple pregnancy again.

Best wishes


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I will test on Monday and hopefully it will be a BFP, I'm always looking at our next move - it helps with the dissapointment of a BFN.

Louise x


----------

